# Taking my shaving creme for a spin : )



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This was a really fun shot!  I hope you enjoy it


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats cool


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

perfect shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that was really, really cool. I think that is about the only thing that could induce me to buy shaving cream!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's only January 4th and I'm pretty sure I've already seen my favorite video of the year, that was great!!! :woot:



Charles said:


> Now that was really, really cool. I think that is about the only thing that could induce me to buy shaving cream!!!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I would almost travel to BC so I could go to a store with you and see the look on the cashier's face when you plop down a few bottles of shaving cream :lol:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That was FUN!!! Nice shooting sir.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice Shooting....fun idea!! LBH2


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is pure fun Randy.... any plans for do same for a butane can :naughty:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That. Was . Awesome!
Cool vid Randy.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Proof theres lotsa fun stuff to make targets out of.

If there is ever a vote on here for best video of the year this one would do it for me.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome my friend...I counted 8 times around.,,,,I have too agree with MJ & Reset..Best Video I have seen so far this year of Jan 2015

Fantastic Shooting....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Baby!!!! We're all just big kids-LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like "the year of beards" has bean officially declared 
Cool video thanks 
Cheers


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

That was fun, had me chuckling out loud. Does mean you'll be going for regular hair cuts again? grin


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That was cool!!


----------

